# Why is Trek so popular?



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

A few of my buddies and I were discussing bikes the other day and Trek came up and in particular why they are so popular. We were on a group ride of about 40 and at least 15 of those were Treks. I just don't see it compared to other bikes... I guess it seems like you pay extra for the name? You can find less expensive bikes for the same components and set-up and you can definitely find prettier bikes for the same amount as a Trek. I've never ridden a Trek but a few of my buddies have and they have all switched over to S-Works, Scott, Felt, and Cervelo. By no means is this an attack on Trek, I'm just curious why they are everywhere


----------



## bike981 (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, having just bought a Trek last month, my reasons were twofold:
(1) I liked the feel of the Trek better than the other brands I tried (Giant, Spec, Felt). It wasn't a huge difference, though. Most of the mainstream brands seems to have similar geometry and road feel.
(2) I largely chose where to buy the bike based on the quality of the LBS, not the brand. The LBS I liked the most carries Trek, Felt, and few fancier brands I couldn't afford. Hence, I chose Trek. Had the LBS carried, say, Specialized, then I probably would have bought that. I agree that the brand isn't all that important.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

Trek, overall, makes a decent bike with good components and sells them at comparable,or a bit better, prices.
They are also a large enough brand to be every where. There colors and graphics are usually pleasing.
I've sold Treks, etc. for over a decade and bike for bike they were one of my favorites and easiest to sell to the general population.
They are also well built and have decent support from the LBS' and Trek on warranty issues...a generality to be sure.

Once you get past the "herd" type bike and get into the higher end stuff you begin to see the separation based on a variety of reasons...brand awareness as it pertains to a team, The Chance Legstrong team comes to mind for a variety of reasons, or rider, etc.


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

So maybe it's a distribution thing, it seems that most LBS carries Trek. I guess they are very successful at marketing and distributing their product. Kudos to Trek!


----------



## TCW1 (May 29, 2008)

Not many Treks around here anymore. Mostly see Specialized, lots of S-works (Roubaixs and Tarmacs). Also there a quite a few more Cannondales. I chose my Madone because the bike shop had them on sale and were doing 12 months no-interest financing. They also sell Giant but I like the ride of the Madone just a bit more.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Trek makes solid bikes, with good LBS support and a great manufacturer standing behind the brand. I have enjoyed my Trek bikes with no regrets.


----------



## Munk69 (Mar 10, 2011)

I orginally went to Trek beacuse in looking at their geometry, it looked like it fit me the best (on paper) and I am very glad I did! I have a 2011 Madone 6.5 and it is the best frame I have ever owned. In the past I have owned Cervelo, Cannondale and even a Motobecane.. The Madone beats them all. The combination of comfort and stifness is just right and the bike tracks dead straight. 

In my area there are a mix of Trek, Cannondale, Cervelo and quite a few old Litespeeds.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Trek and Specialized are huge companies with large R&D and marketing budgets. They sell a lot more bikes in the US than anyone else. Trek has been around for a long time and had a healthy and stable growth (I love Cannondale--but it's shocking that company survived.. although it has very little semblance of the original company). 

Trek is the only big brand to still make bikes in the USA and they spend a lot on advocacy.

Because of their popular appeal, broad product range and R&D efforts--they're an easy choice for shops. It is one of the reasons they tend to attract quality and professional shops, which only helps their appeal. There are other shops that are great, and work hard on a careful selection of other brands (besides Trek or Specialized) to offer a similar (and sometimes cheaper) alternative.. but in terms of good business, it's really hard to beat Trek.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Treks are fine bikes. But the reason they're so amazingly popular can ultimately be summed up in two words -- Lance Armstrong.


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

Mapei said:


> Treks are fine bikes. But the reason they're so amazingly popular can ultimately be summed up in two words -- Lance Armstrong.


I think you are on to something. I wonder if he had ridden another bike in the TDF, how popular Trek would be.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Yea, he is also the reason they have such a large R&D budget now. I actually think they got lazy while he was busy selling their bikes, but once he stopped racing they put R&D into high gear (surprised by how it impacted sales). You can see some pretty dramatic improvements in the past few years on road, tri and mountain. It doesn't hurt to have some early 29er experience with Gary Fisher, either.


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

Same reason a Ford F-150 pick-up is popular.
Readilly avaliable
Well known and trusted
Dad owned one


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

Chevy, ford, etc- great distribution, there probably is a shop in most avg size cities that sell trek not just in the USA, but worldwide.

Lance Armstrong and the tdf got the name mainstream- do you think bmc would have ever sold a bike in the USA without the tdf.

At one time, all there bikes were built in USA, now only the top model, but still a reason.

Warranty- I have friends with older specialized, look, Klein, etc frames sitting in the garage cracked-no warranty available.

P1- build whatever u want-cevelos are nice but have never seen one that wasn't white red and black.

Just some of my reasons.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

MerlinDS said:


> Warranty- I have friends with older specialized, look, Klein, etc frames sitting in the garage cracked-no warranty available.


Warranty is always a questionable thing. Often cracked frames aren't a warranty issue--they're a misuse issue. Klein always had lifetime warranty (even before Trek bought them and put them out of their misery). Specialized has a lifetime warranty, too. For every brand that offers a lifetime warranty, I can find you a person who thinks they've been screwed because the warranty didn't cover damage done to their bike. This includes Trek. 

I guess it's still a selling point, and if you have a good dealer with a strong relationship with the manufacturer, they're a great advocate to have... but lets be real: an older frame that develops a crack (especially carbon) will likely not be covered. Trek or otherwise.


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

You are correct marvink, but when John Burke, the pres and owner of trek puts his email on his blog and says if you don't get resolution with an issue at your lbs, and trek cs, then email him directly. I could be wrong, but don't recall seeing or hearing any other co owner stating that. Somewhat impressive.


----------



## kinseykramer (Oct 11, 2011)

Treks are realiable. Right?


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

I've had 5 over the yrs, 2 currently a ttx and a p1 madone. Just as reliable as everything else I have owned over the past 30 yrs. Rode a Merlin magia from 2004-present, never an issue, now that is reliable.


----------



## atctimmy (Jul 16, 2011)

Does Trek make good bikes?



: )


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

Yes, trek make good framesets. D/A shifts the same on all my bikes, doesnt care what frame its on  Although, the 7900 looks better then the 7800, no cables, dark levers, etc, not sure it shifts any better.


----------



## eatmoreyeah (Sep 29, 2011)

My family has always owned Trek Road/MTN bikes. My first MTN bike was a Trek and I still use it and it's over 15 years old.

Like another poster said in regards to the Ford F-150 analogy, I think that holds true for Trek as well.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Mapei said:


> Treks are fine bikes. But the reason they're so amazingly popular can ultimately be summed up in two words -- Lance Armstrong.


Maybe to Fred!


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

In a similar vein, you see tons of Giant shops here in Taiwan with Merida a distant 2nd. In the old days, no one ever got fired for buying IBM. In current times, I think people feel pretty comforatble in buying Giants in Taiwan and Treks in the US...


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

I wouldn't assume that the Trek distribution within your group ride is the same for every group ride across the world. Where I ride, Specialized easily is the dominant brand and Treks are few and far between.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I've owned five and loved all of them. I sold two MTBs on after I 'outgrew' them and Trek came through on the warranty for a road bike - my new frameset arrives next week. 

The lifetime warranty is a major selling point IMO. Actual defects usually show up in a year or two though (as was the case with mine).


----------



## glyon33 (Nov 27, 2011)

Good discussion as am close to buying leftover 2007 from LBS and hope Trek are as solid as all are saying.


----------



## D-Cell_Mecanick (Nov 30, 2011)

I've had great luck with my Trek 4300, put it through the ringer many times and has yet to let me down, great bike manufacturer!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Solid bikes, fairly priced, nice house brand parts, and well supported on the warranty front. Trek, Specialized and Giant did not get as big as they did without knowing what they are doing.


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

I think Trek is popular for several reasons. First is Armstrong. Not only because he won 7 times riding one but he continually pushed Trek to make a better bike. They then pushed that bike down to us. They seemed to be the first bike company to tout the fact you can buy the same that the tour winner is riding. Having bontrager as their in house supplier has helped keep prices down while providing a decent product to go on the trek. I think they have the best frame warranty in the business. Lastly , although everything but the 6 series is made overseas you CSM still get a bike made in the USA. Ditch the bontrager wheels, have your shop build a set w/ white industry hubs and Even more built in the USA.


----------



## tntyz (Nov 6, 2011)

Every shop around here carries a wide range of Trek products (I live in WI, so no surprise). I had to look pretty hard to find other brands, but then I wouldn't be shopping at my _local_ bike store.

They were everyone's step up from Schwinn when I was younger and their reputation as a decent bike has stuck.

Even people who don't cycle know the brand name. And these are folks who have no clue what Lance rode in the TdF. I think the whole "Lance made Trek" premise is 'way off the mark.


----------



## Nickk (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm in the Chicago area and Treks are everywhere and have been for decades. They do make good bikes but they're so common around here it's kind of bland. I still have a couple Treks in the garage(mountain).


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

" They seemed to be the first bike company to tout the fact you can buy the same that the tour winner is riding."

Cannondale was on to this with the Saeco team. Some credit the death of steel bikes in Europe to Mario Cipollini saying into a camera, wearing all yellow, on a yellow Cannondale, "Cannondale, it's-a-the-best-bike, eh?". Cannondale also offered custom geometry for a time. 

Trek was more successful with it (the marketing of racing) simply because LA won the Tour with a sensational back story. Fortunately it raised all boats. Everyone sold more bikes because of the LA effect, much like when MTB took off when John Tomac was it's big star.

Trek is so successful because they make good products and work very hard to help their dealers be successful. They are naturally most popular in the midwest, some sort of patriotism. I'm told it's similar for Specialized in California.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

...or if you want to stick with all-Trek, add Bontrager Aeolus D3 wheels. US-made carbon rims built up in the USA.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Andrew L said:


> A few of my buddies and I were discussing bikes the other day and Trek came up and in particular why they are so popular. We were on a group ride of about 40 and at least 15 of those were Treks. I just don't see it compared to other bikes... I guess it seems like you pay extra for the name? You can find less expensive bikes for the same components and set-up and you can definitely find prettier bikes for the same amount as a Trek. I've never ridden a Trek but a few of my buddies have and they have all switched over to S-Works, Scott, Felt, and Cervelo. By no means is this an attack on Trek, I'm just curious why they are everywhere


Good bikes. Great marketing.

I tested a couple and have plenty of friends with them. Personally the Madone felt like a compromise between a Tarmac and Roubaix. Seemed like a great idea but overall I preferred the Tarmac.


----------



## ClayFranklin (Dec 12, 2011)

I just bought a Trek 6.2 H3 (relaxed fit) because it fits me well, is light, rides nice, is made in the USA and cost less than the Specialized Robiaux S3 Expert that I originally was going to get (-8.5%).
I liked the look of the Specialized better but a made in the USA bike frame and wheels was a nice feature and I got a good deal on a 2012.
Also I liked the LBS that sold the Treks better than the one that sold Specialized so I was partially buying the LBS, free lifetime fit adjustments, 30 days of whatever seat fits me best, stem to meet my fit for no charge and did I say it is really nice too just like the S3 specialized.


----------



## KYL (Sep 16, 2011)

Trek's top of the range 6 series is truly amazing and painstakingly hand crafted by some of the finest craftmen. Trek's after sales support is also great. Reason why I bought mine was because it rode so much better than any bikes I've ridden so far and the lifetime warranty of the frame even under racing events which most others do not cover. The exclusivity of being handmade was a factor as well.


----------



## russd32 (Aug 25, 2011)

Availability and marketing. They've done a great job of bringing cycling into non-cycling homes buy selling lower end (which is high end compared to wally world bikes) and kids bikes to get the brand loyalty. Then once people get into cycling they remember, oh hey I had that trek and it was a good bike. Not to mention almost every city in america over 30k people has a bike shop that sells trek or specialized. I assume both brands must treat their bike shops well.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Trek is the new golf.


----------



## Anthony3 (Aug 29, 2011)

Because....


----------



## SevensRacer (Dec 14, 2011)

...of Lance Armstrong! (You may want to add Fabian Cancellara and the Schleck brothers on the list too!)

I do think Treks are awesome bikes and I may consider one of their bikes next year.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I first heard of Trek back in the early 90s with their Volkswagon commercial. Anyone remember this? Back then I thought Trek was a German company because of their association with VW! Very sneaky marketing.


----------



## xonerated (Oct 8, 2011)

I recently got a Madone 6 series and i could't be happier. Trek's madone line has plenty of options I chose the H1 set up but they offer an H1, 2, or 3. I guess thats their answer to the Tarmac or Roubaix. Spcialized makes a great bike I really liked the Tarmac but glad I chose the Madone light fast and climbs with ease.

If the Madone is like a chevy, glad I got a vette.


----------



## mike_ks (Jan 8, 2012)

I bought my first Trek in 1999. It was an 800 Sport MTB. After many hours in the saddle both on and off the road, I bought a Madone 4.7 last year. I still have the 800 Sport and continue to ride it. It is a great bike, and buying another Trek seemed like a good idea. However, I also tried out Specialized (Rubaix) and Cannondale, and liked the Madone best.


----------



## Saxoplay (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't know...can only go by my 2007 Trek 1500 which has been holding up well...it has been a great first road bike and was very reasonably priced 5 years ago.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

These are all good answers but does anyone rememeber the bike recession we about 10-15 years ago? I'm not a Trek fanboy (Felt's my flavor now), but Trek made a move that really helped move them to the forefront.......Marketing heavily. I remember back then. Companies were cutting their marketing budgets and technology almost seemed like it was coming to a halt. Trek actually increased their marketing during that time. Many in the industry thought that it was foolish but eventually the economy turned around. While other companies were trying to boost their marketing once again, Trek was already at the top. To add to that, Lance was starting to dominate the TdF on a Trek. Timing is everything and Trek knew it. They dominated mainly based on marketing. You can't really make the great bike statement because it's pretty damn hard to find a bike sold at any LBS that isn't high quality. Trek just had the right business practices at the right time. It's a household name. Talk to any non-cyclist out there. 9 times out of 10, they are familiar with the Trek name and they don't even care about bicycles. Kudos to Trek.


----------



## trekracer20 (Jan 10, 2012)

They make a few bikes still in the US, tend to support successful teams, and are pretty good bikes!


----------

